#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Power point visuals using Excel

## hawkbase85

I do have data in excel. I need to create stunning visuals in powerpoint using the excel data. I am not supposed to use graphs. What would be the ideal way to acheive this?

----------

